# Micro ATX Travel Computer (Mini Phantom/FrostByTe*)



## >>PhoeniX<< (Jul 2, 2011)

So basically after slowly thinking and slowly modding I finally got my Dell Dimension 2400 case done.

Here are some pics, tell me what you think!

Build:

My Awesome case mod
MSI 880GM-E35
AMD Athlon II X2
Rocketfish Universal CPU cooler Push/Pull
4GB G. Skill DDR3 1600
PNY GTS450
OCZ 600w Non Modular
60GB 2.5" HDD
Ultra 4 Channel Fan Controller
Cheap-O Card Reader

Cooling:

HDD Cooling: Antec Tricool 80mm
Bottom Intake: CM 120mm Green
Side Intake: N/A
Exhaust: Masscool 92mm

Still needs to be done:

Side panel cut, acrylic bought for window option (already have a black modders mesh option), extensions for card reader, 5.25" accessory panel for top 5.25" bay.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jul 3, 2011)

Fan of Micro systems here.  Looks good white.  That Dell front does have a Phantom look to it. 

What is the gizmo in the 3.5" bay with the power cable?


----------



## >>PhoeniX<< (Jul 3, 2011)

That would be the card reader. I decided to stick in it backwards because there is no possible way to take the dang floppy deal out. Now I just need to get, or somehow make a 5" extension for it to actually reach my USB headers.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 3, 2011)

real ghetto. nice zipties for the fan BTW 
put this in the ghetto case mod thread too!


----------



## >>PhoeniX<< (Jul 3, 2011)

Well, I wouldn't say ghetto. Just trying to make it look not so cluttered, besides its not like you look under the faceplate.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jul 3, 2011)

>>PhoeniX<< said:


> Well, I wouldn't say ghetto. Just trying to make it look not so cluttered, besides its not like you look under the faceplate.



I have no problem with zip ties.  I prefer spare twist ties I have laying around. 

As long as they aren't visible and the fan doesn't rattle it's all good.


----------



## >>PhoeniX<< (Jul 3, 2011)

PopcornMachine said:


> I have no problem with zip ties.  I prefer spare twist ties I have laying around.
> 
> As long as they aren't visible and the fan doesn't rattle it's all good.



No rattle at all, although being it is in such a cramped area it does get somewhat loud when the fan is cranked up 100%. But 2.5" HDD's create no heat so..


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 3, 2011)

>>PhoeniX<< said:


> Well, I wouldn't say ghetto. Just trying to make it look not so cluttered, besides its not like you look under the faceplate.



well its a good ghetto mod then


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 3, 2011)

I like it! Very well done.


----------



## >>PhoeniX<< (Jul 3, 2011)

_JP_ said:


> I like it! Very well done.


Thanks man


----------



## >>PhoeniX<< (Jul 8, 2011)

So basically now I have cut my window. I will post up pictures later. 

I am also going to buy this multifunction panel:
http://www.xoxide.com/aerocool-infinite-panel.html


----------



## >>PhoeniX<< (Jul 8, 2011)

*New mods, new day.*

So basically I have my mulitfunction panel ordered, and my mesh window fitted and sized.

Sorry for the late update, took me a while to get the window cut.


----------



## Frick (Jul 8, 2011)

I used to have that case, great work (even if I'm not a fan of white or windows)!


----------



## Jetster (Jul 8, 2011)

Best looking 2400 Ive seen


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 8, 2011)

>>PhoeniX<< said:


> So basically I have my mulitfunction panel ordered, and my mesh window fitted and sized.
> 
> Sorry for the late update, took me a while to get the window cut.



Is that a Dell?

EDIT: scrolled up, it is  VERY nice work man! You should think about making a custom emblem where the Dell logo used to be


----------



## erixx (Jul 8, 2011)

Great, but I suggest doing something with the floppy bay, and well do something with it so that the 'Travel' part shines more (?) 

And of course a 'Samsonite' sticker, mmm


----------



## >>PhoeniX<< (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks everybody! I was thinking about trying to find another 2400 case. They go pretty cheap on ebay and there is a lot of parts that I think I could benefit from having. Some of these parts included an insert for the floppy drive and an extra hard drive bay mount deal. 

Gonna post up some pics when I get my window actually installed and when I get my CPU to use the dang thing. One thing I forgot to mention is the random SATA cable and the I/O for my mic is just bundled up under my card because I currently have no place for the I/O and the SATA I have to hook my DVD up to.

Any suggestions on what I should use to mount my window (Screws, bolts, rivets?) Its a a black diamond modders mesh window.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 8, 2011)

Go by a Auto Glass shop. They have rubber that is slotted on both sides to mount your pannel
Or a van conversion window


----------



## St.Alia-Of-The-Knife (Jul 8, 2011)

how is the paint finish
nice work man


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 8, 2011)

The best travel mATX case I have seen yet is the NZXT Vulcan with its airflow and carrying handle.


----------



## >>PhoeniX<< (Jul 9, 2011)

St.Alia-Of-The-Knife said:


> how is the paint finish
> nice work man



The paint finish is fairly decent with two primer coats and three paint coats. 

Yo Jester, is there any link or picture you can give me to more explain the product your explaining to me?


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 9, 2011)

you should try using the image uploader here.
click the techpowerup link on the upper left of the pages here.
then you can copy paste the BB code here.


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 9, 2011)

You're welcome.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2301382&postcount=19


----------



## Jetster (Jul 9, 2011)

>>PhoeniX<< said:


> The paint finish is fairly decent with two primer coats and three paint coats.
> 
> Yo Jester, is there any link or picture you can give me to more explain the product your explaining to me?



Just Google "window gasket" Then use the image option


----------



## t_ski (Jul 10, 2011)

You could always use bondo or some other filler and blank out the floppy slot.  I would suggest making a custom fan controller, and putting the knob(s) in the opening at the bottom of the front panel.


----------



## >>PhoeniX<< (Jul 14, 2011)

Jetster said:


> Just Google "window gasket" Then use the image option



Ok thanks Jester. 

UPDATE: Multifunction panel is now on the way, I have installed a 250GB HDD, and still working on the window. I was also thinking about going and buying another entire dimension 2400 just to get the parts.


----------



## >>PhoeniX<< (Jul 19, 2011)

Finally the panel came! Happy Day here.


----------



## Red_Machine (Jul 19, 2011)

You can get a floppy drive blanker for these models, just hunt around on eBay for one.

Excellent work, I love the old Dimensions!


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jul 19, 2011)

>>PhoeniX<< said:


> Finally the panel came! Happy Day here.



Very spiffy!


----------



## >>PhoeniX<< (Jul 22, 2011)

Well guys its finally done! Got my window mounted, cables arranged just right, panel finally came. Came out to be a beauty!


----------



## Jetster (Jul 27, 2011)

It looks like you did not use the front USB. How did you adapt the power switch from the old Dell proprietary plug. Solder on new ends? 

This gave me an idea for a HTPC. I have an old 2400 case


----------



## >>PhoeniX<< (Jul 28, 2011)

Jetster said:


> It looks like you did not use the front USB. How did you adapt the power switch from the old Dell proprietary plug. Solder on new ends?
> 
> This gave me an idea for a HTPC. I have an old 2400 case



Sorry for the late reply. No actually I yanked a small square momentary switch out of one of my old 98' cases. I would have used the OEM dell USB's but the connector was different to fit the dell board. Just more marketing BS.


----------

